# Adapter Composite Video auf VGA



## Der Maniac (23. August 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Ich suche einen Adapter um von Composite Video auf VGA zu kommen, sowasin der Richtung... 

Da könnte ich den jetzt kaufen, ich suche aber die Pinbelegung bzw. die Schaltung die noch dazwischen gehört, da ich mir den selber bauen möchte...

Hat das wer? Wäre nett wenn das jemand posten könnte, ich habe nur Adapter von Scart -> VGA gefunden...^^

Sinn: Ich möchte meinen Gamecube an einen meiner Monitore anschliessen xD


MFG, maniac


----------



## Azrael_SEt (23. August 2010)

Du hast also einen NTSC-Cube?
Für den gibts nen entsprechendes Kabel, dürfte aber schwer zu bekommen sein. (Ist kein Kabel im eigentlichen Sinn, sondern mit nem Wandler dazwischen. Hat damals 100 Mark gekostet....)

Das Kabel das du rausgesucht hast ist das falsche! Du brauchst S-Video auf VGA und nicht VGA auf S-Video! Dafür gibts kein Kabel da ja analog ausgegeben wird und das kann man nicht einfach in digital umwandeln. Du brauchst also einen S-Video-Converter.
Das was du suchst ist sowas hier:
BNC/ SVHS S-Video zu VGA Wide Screen Konverter Adapter bei eBay.de: Kabel Adapter (endet 18.09.10 19:36:07 MESZ)

Die Dinger kosten überall ca. 35€ (teilweise mit extra Stromanschluß).

(Hatte das selbe Problem auch schonmal, hab das dann einfach in den S-Video-Eingang am Laptop gesteckt , hat aber heute auch keiner mehr). TV-Karte würde noch gehen, dann muss aber immer der Rechner laufen.


----------



## Der Maniac (23. August 2010)

Würder der hier auch funktionieren? oder is das wieder nur VGA -> Composite und net umgekehrt?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (31. August 2010)

Da ich das gleiche Problem habe, schließe ich mich diesem Thread mal an.

Ich habe eine PS2 und möchte sie an meinen Monitor mittels DSub anschließen.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Kasten was die Bildqualität betrifft?

Video zu VGA/SVGA/XGA/SXGA Konverter V2V: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Der Maniac (4. September 2010)

Den kannste inne Tonne treten, hab den grade wieder zurückgeschickt -.-' Der Controller für den Videostandart (PAL, NTSC usw.) is fehlerhaft in allen Modellen o.O Der schaltet von selber durch >_<

Pc TV Konverter: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Den hol ich mir als nächstes, mal sehen ob der mehr taugt... Ich hoffe schon, will endlich Ocarina of Time Master Quest zocken


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (7. September 2010)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Den kannste inne Tonne treten, hab den grade wieder zurückgeschickt -.-' Der Controller für den Videostandart (PAL, NTSC usw.) is fehlerhaft in allen Modellen o.O Der schaltet von selber durch >_<
> 
> Pc TV Konverter: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> Den hol ich mir als nächstes, mal sehen ob der mehr taugt... Ich hoffe schon, will endlich Ocarina of Time Master Quest zocken



Also bei mir funzt er derzeit tadellos. ^^ Einziges Manko wäre, dass der Kasten nur 16:10 Formate unterstützt und dann auch nur maximal 1680x1050.

Aber endlich kann ich wieder Amplitude zocken. 

Ich hab mir jetzt noch ein Component-Kabel für die PS2 inkl Adapter auf DSub geholt. Mal sehen, wie das aussieht.  Das soll wohl das beste Bild liefern.
Wenn das funzt, schick ich den Kasten wieder zurück.


----------



## Der Maniac (10. September 2010)

Sowas gibts auch für meinen Gamecube... Günstigstes Angebot inner EU: 90€ o.O Da bekommt man mittlerweile 3!!!! Gamecubes für! *aggro* ._.


----------

